# competition prep for guest posing !!!



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi guys so thought id log mu journey getting ready for a guest spot ive been asked to do in may "not sure of date yet"

Ill be getting my bodyfat done tomorrow and plan wrote out by my coach to start my diet on monday.

Gear wise due to the leukaemia Ive Had to knock it down to trt dose, As from Monday 2nd feb Ill be having 250mg of test E every 10-14 days and arimadex eod, Closer to the date I will add 25mg proviron and that will be it.

Ill attach a starting photo as much as I hate to as ive been natty now for arround 5 months and not in my best shape by far.

The hardest part of this prep is knowing I could be a lot better if I could do certain things but I suppose I have to be happy that I can still do what I love and still look in half decent condition for a natty.

Training will be DY HIT style training for 3 weeks then 1 week volume training or how a feel instinctively.

The test E, Arimadex and proviron will be from BSI labs.

I will list supplements once I have got my stack together, Will be relying a lot on these, especially aminos.

Now the dreaded part putting the pic up lol ...........


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Love a good tranformation thread!! good luck with it mate im always try to pick up some tips :thumbup1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

big silver back said:


> Love a good tranformation thread!! good luck with it mate im always try to pick up some tips :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, I definetly have my work cut out for me, especially only doing it on trt doses.

Least with the guest spot I dont have to compeate with anyone so it takes the pressure off plus il be guaranteed a trophy lol


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi guys so thought id log mu journey getting ready for a guest spot ive been asked to do in may "not sure of date yet"
> 
> Ill be getting my bodyfat done tomorrow and plan wrote out by my coach to start my diet on monday.
> 
> ...


i did sumint similar on training last month, DY style for 3 weeks to give a change and really shock me, then added more volume since last week. been my favorite month of training so far for strength and shape gains in one, brilliant choice. in comp prep as well atm so its really a winner.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate, I definetly have my work cut out for me, especially only doing it on trt doses.
> 
> Least with the guest spot I dont have to compeate with anyone so it takes the pressure off plus il be guaranteed a trophy lol


If you don't mind me asking how did you come around to be asked to do a guest posing spot?

I ask because I don't know your comp history etc


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

mate good luck.. what happened to your chest if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> If you don't mind me asking how did you come around to be asked to do a guest posing spot?
> 
> I ask because I don't know your comp history etc


No probs mate, Its for a show that my supplement sponsor contributes to and the money is going to go to cancer reaserch.

My comp history is

Nabba Mr UK 1998 1st

International pendal valley 2001 2nd

Mr mansfield classic 2001 3rd

International pendal valley 2003 2nd

Nabba south east 2003 3rd

Then due to been diagnosed with lupus did not compete after 2003 then within the last 5 months been diagnosed with leukaemia and going natty I am only planning to do guest spots for now.....I was aiming on doing the NABBA north west in may before my recent diagnosis now with not been able to be anywhere near my best I wont be doing that show unless i suprise myself on this prep


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

teramobil said:


> mate good luck.. what happened to your chest if u dont mind me asking?


Thanks mate, Tore it 2 years back doing flat bench press ;(


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Josh Heslop said:


> i did sumint similar on training last month, DY style for 3 weeks to give a change and really shock me, then added more volume since last week. been my favorite month of training so far for strength and shape gains in one, brilliant choice. in comp prep as well atm so its really a winner.


Yeh im really enjoying the training and feel like even natty up till now was still gaining and strength going up too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> No probs mate, Its for a show that my supplement sponsor contributes to and the money is going to go to cancer reaserch.
> 
> My comp history is
> 
> ...


Thought you were Mr Uk from your username but you never know haha. You got any pics from that show as I've never seen any from you and would be good to.

That's good of your sponsor to do that tbf, raises awareness too. Is it completely safe for you to be running even just a little test with your diagnosis?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Thought you were Mr Uk from your username but you never know haha. You got any pics from that show as I've never seen any from you and would be good to.
> 
> That's good of your sponsor to do that tbf, raises awareness too. Is it completely safe for you to be running even just a little test with your diagnosis?


Yeh mate its safe, im getting bloods doe every 2 weeks at the moment and am on trt anyway, this dose will just bring me to the optimal range of normal thats all.

Ill try to dig some pics out for you now and post them up


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good to see you're still involved with comps Andy! :thumb:

You're still looking good...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Good to see you're still involved with comps Andy! :thumb:
> 
> You're still looking good...


Thanks mate, was reluctant to put the pic up but as the weeks go they will look better and better :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Thought you were Mr Uk from your username but you never know haha. You got any pics from that show as I've never seen any from you and would be good to.
> 
> That's good of your sponsor to do that tbf, raises awareness too. Is it completely safe for you to be running even just a little test with your diagnosis?


These are the only ones I could find on my pc, think this show is when i did the under 21s


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So had my body fat done yesterday and it was 16% although it was quite a high reading I was told all my main hormone sites ie pec and triceps was pulling very low figures which is good cos the higher sites was just my sugar sites and will go down very quick.

Diet started today, prety much what ive been doing already but cuting out the sauces and extra sh1t on a night time.

the plan is to start off zero carb for 2 weeks then start to add the carbs in slowly from there.

supplements will be

Hydo whey

Casien protein

BCAA

EAA

HGH night

steroil complex

machine man combo "Vit pack"

Machine man burner "fat burner"

HMB

Glutamine

Beta alanine

Creatine

ZMA

Omega 3

ViC and D

L-Carnatine

All by my supplement sponsor Activlab.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Quick update.

Not much has happened last week as ive not been training as i have to give a blood test tomorrow with high kidney function readings and high creatin levels, Creatin is a byproduct of muscle trauma ie training and also creatine supplements and red meat can give a faulse reading too but ive had 10 days off training before the test to see if there is a drop in the reading so then i know its noting to worry about and i can crack on.

So far since i started the diet on wed last week ive lost 5lbs and next weeks weigh in a and body fat check is on sunday so i will have had a good week worth of dieting in there and from tomorrow i will be back training too.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hope ur keeping well Andy have fun


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Hope ur keeping well Andy have fun


Am good mate as far as i know lol and always having fun


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So had my bloods taken yesterday and im getting print out of all my tests but my rbc is steady away climbing every time i take the test, its already flagged up as high on the print out due to trt.

Obviously the best way to get this back to normal is to give blood but with my condition is out of the question, what other alternatives do i have.

Ive herd somewhere to really hydrate yourself before the next test and to take 30g of electrolytes and it should bring the rbc down by sevrel marks but i cant see how this will work

Any ideas welcome.

As for the prep everything is tightening up nice now and looking forward for my bodyfat doing on sunday is im sure ive gone down a good few percent


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

so first week of diet done and dropped just under 2% body fat so am happy, pic starting to tighten up now but a long way to go.

pic 1 starting pic week 1 

pic 2, week 2


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Subbed mate

And looking good mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Quick update, like i said ive been keeping print outs of my recent blood tests and the rbc is slowly rising, Its already just above the recomended limit and going higher each time i have it tested so Ive bought a blood letting kit of the net and have also made an appointment to see the nurse at the local needle exchange for a week on tuesday to talk about it, Ideally If she would be willing to do it for me then that would be great but im 50/50 to weather she would do this and if not then i know the protocal and will at least try it the once but arnt keen on the idea...

this is the kit i got http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190918695680?var=490191480414&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok so been on the diet 2 weeks now, lost a total of 3% bodyfat will show pic 1 red bottoms 2 weeks ago and white bottoms today.

One more week of no carbs and then will start bringing things back in, so far am happy, still on trt dose of test e only 250mg every 14 days.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Andy, you've got such dedication....nothing seems to slow you down! :thumb:

What lab are you using for the trt?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Andy, you've got such dedication....nothing seems to slow you down! :thumb:
> 
> What lab are you using for the trt?


Thanks mate, yeh all the obstetricals only seem to make me more determined, got to go into hospital for 2 days in about 2 weeks for a kidney biopsy but will be taking all my meals in with me so i can stick to the plan, one day off training when i get out then strait back to it 

Im using BSI mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well 3 weeks into the diet now, very noticeable fat loss plus muscle gain, everything is on point, will consider adding some carbs in next week but to say im on zero carbs im still looking nice and full from all the red meat

Pic no1 with the red bottoms week 1

Pic 2 and 3 black bottoms week 3

1. 

2. 

3.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi mate how are you

You still looking full and abs are coming on nice now


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

fil0101 said:


> Hi mate how are you
> 
> You still looking full and abs are coming on nice now


Hi mate im good thanks, yeh everything is going well with the diet, down from 17.9% to 13.7% as of yesterday, Just started to add carbs back in from today to fill out a little more whilst still getting some more fat off.

Next week is going to be a bit of a struggle as i have to go into hospital for a kidney biopsy so wont be able to train for the whole week but will still try get somecardio in and will take all my meals in with me too


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So 4 weeks into diet now, added 2 carb meals and anabolic designs matador, filling back out and still getting lean, hovering between 13 and 13.7%

As ways pic 1 day 1

Pic 2 and 3 4weeks later







dont know why but for some reason it has put pic 1 twice but the bottom pic isnt the latest one lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So 5 weeks in now carbs added, despite no training at all last week due to kidney biopsy ive still lost another 1% bf.

Carbs will be ramped up soon along with cardio.

7 weeks to go, so far so good.

As always 1st pic week one then pic 2 3 and 4 today

1. 

2. 

3. 

4.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

subbed somehow missed the start of this ...good luck bud looking good :beer:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

johnnya said:


> subbed somehow missed the start of this ...good luck bud looking good :beer:


Thanks mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Drastic difference there mate! Awesome progress.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Drastic difference there mate! Awesome progress.


Thanks buddy plans are possibly changing now and might actually be going in for a competition on the 26th april as ive responded better than i thought i would do too


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks buddy plans are possibly changing now and might actually be going in for a competition on the 26th april as ive responded better than i thought i would do too


Nothing stops you does it, Andy...and I'm glad of that!! :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

6 weeks in and 6 weeks to go so half way point, depending on blood tests this week i will be doing a international show now

ibfa british qualifier.

Carbs are ramped up now over 3 meals and cardio is at 1hr ed

As always first pic week 1 and others today, only lost 0.1%bf last week but did put 2lbs on

1. 

2. 

3. 

4.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking nice & tight Andy :thumb:

You look happier too...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Looking nice & tight Andy :thumb:
> 
> You look happier too...


haha thanks mate and yeh im working on my smile pose lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

so todays update come with some good news, plans have changed and ive decided to enter a comp, ill be doing the MR class at the IBFA mr pennine show in 5.5 weeks, anyone local or willing to travel it would be great for your support.

tickets and details available here http://www.mrpennine.co.uk/


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> so todays update come with some good news, plans have changed and ive decided to enter a comp, ill be doing the MR class at the IBFA mr pennine show in 5.5 weeks, anyone local or willing to travel it would be great for your support.
> 
> tickets and details available here http://www.mrpennine.co.uk/


Hi. Hope all is well and things are going ok with prep. Will be at the Mr Pennine show as its local and know a few girls competing, so will be cheering for you, should be a good one. :thumbup1:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> so todays update come with some good news, plans have changed and ive decided to enter a comp, ill be doing the MR class at the IBFA mr pennine show in 5.5 weeks, anyone local or willing to travel it would be great for your support.
> 
> tickets and details available here http://www.mrpennine.co.uk/


Nice one bit far for me...lol....youll kill it

good luck


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

This is what it's all about,straight into it no messing,sledgehammering your problems to one side.You have my admiration El Toro.

I wish you the best and hope you win.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Hi. Hope all is well and things are going ok with prep. Will be at the Mr Pennine show as its local and know a few girls competing, so will be cheering for you, should be a good one. :thumbup1:


Thanks Keeks, all the support welcome


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

johnnya said:


> Nice one bit far for me...lol....youll kill it
> 
> good luck


Thanks mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tightened up a lot mate, top progress!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

gearchange said:


> This is what it's all about,straight into it no messing,sledgehammering your problems to one side.You have my admiration El Toro.
> 
> I wish you the best and hope you win.


Thanks buddy Id be over the moon to pull out a "W" but am just happy to compete. you never know though :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok so 5 weeks out now, gained 2lbs last week and lost 1% bodyfat, trt dose of test e is coming out now and Torip is in at 1ml 3 x ew

As always pic 1 week 1

Pic 2.3 and 4 today

1. 

2. 

3. 

4.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

RACK said:


> Tightened up a lot mate, top progress!!


Thanks mate, im happy with how its going so far, seem to be retaining good muscle if not putting some on each week.

Putting a lot of it down to aminos, been really hammering them arround training and cardio to stop going catabolic


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate, im happy with how its going so far, seem to be retaining good muscle if not putting some on each week.
> 
> Putting a lot of it down to aminos, been really hammering them arround training and cardio to stop going catabolic


What aminos are u using bud? Nicely getting ripped.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

sauliuhas said:


> What aminos are u using bud? Nicely getting ripped.


I use activlab ones mate as thats my sponsor mainly amino xtra as it has glutamine in, i have a good 20g pre workout http://www.activlab.co.uk/bcaa-xtra-l-gutamine-p/al042.htm

Then eaas intra workout and more bcaas with every meal, also have leucine seperatly in a morning and hmb before weights and cardio so like i say really smashing them down at every chance


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Starting to feel happy with what i see now, 4 weeks to go, still on good amount of food and going to do no real changes as what im doing seems to be working, might ease off cardio aittle to keep hold of muscle but besides that its going to br another week the same protocol..

As always pic 1 week 1 then the rest taken this morning



#


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So final push now, only changes to diet is fats have now lowered by changing the steak for fish in the evening meal.

As always pic 1 week 1 then the rest taken today

1. 

2. 

3. 

4.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok so into the last two weeks of prep now, halo kicking in, Torip working a treat, keeping diet the same but adding one spiridolactone ed now to drop water retention.

As always pic 1 week 1 then the reat taken this morning.

1. 

2. 

3. 

4. 

5. 

6.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Into the final week, started to carb depleate yesterday, had my first depletion workout today, starting to look nice and dry so fingers crossed on the rite path


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Carb loading today, spud every hour waking till bed time then play by site tomorrow, this will probably be my last post now till after the comp when i post pics and summarise the day


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Best of luck Andy : :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Best of luck Andy : :thumb:


Thanks mate, its going to be emotional after 12 years from the stage and the whole journey


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

good luck whatever happens done great


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow! :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Enjoy your day.....& take some pics.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good luck mate and enjoy


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Well done, enjoy yourself today mate, inspirational stuff as ever...thanks for sharing :thumb: :rockon:

Oh and reps for today


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys only just recovered now lol, got 3rd in the MR class 3 and also got invited to the british finals but i cant attend and tbh my health wouldnt hold up to another show.... Ill get the dvd and pics up as soon as i get some but for bow these are the pics taken the day after...


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Well done mate, great pics


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Well done, you looked ace. :thumbup1:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Superb job... :thumb:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well done...again! :beer:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Some more pics coming through now, should have some show stage pics in the next few days, the pic below is back stage waiting to go on stage, forgot to tense my legs but happy with muscle maturity and density of the upper half


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Massive well done mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

RACK said:


> Massive well done mate


Thanks mate, it got very hard in the last few days, after the show i was just shaking I was that knackered lol,


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Not sure how u fit so much pizza in Lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Not sure how u fit so much pizza in Lol


haha I felt a little ill for a few days from it though lol, 12 lbs up now and ive still been on my diet but just with a few extras lol its crazy


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Few pics arrived today from the show so thought id stick them up  video still to come


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

:thumb: ....!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Saw you today mate on a stand at nabba. Sorry didn't have chance to come introduce myself as we was rushing out and because how poor the venue was we didn't bother coming back after that.


----------

